# Suez Blocked



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I was just reading a short news story about a large cargo ship blocking the canal, Any one have any up-to date news.
John


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A 93000 ton HK cargo ship Okai King dor (Qingdao) blocking canal 4 tugs on way.
Travelling north in a sandstorm and high winds.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

She is re-floated, it was the *OOCL Qingdao*, this will cost a lot of "booze and cases cigarettes,and $$$.

http://www.lethsuez.com/news.htm

http://www.oocl.com/vessels/OOCL_Qingdao.htm


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Ruud & John,
Had the same problem in December 1962. See my Gallery - "Clyde Guardian after performing 3 point turn."
I believe it cost BP a penny or two as the Canal was blocked for about 36-48 hours.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

What a wonderful Eygption spelling of *OOCL QINGDAO.... * as in  *"Okal King Dor" * .


Today's Tradwinds states:

OOCL Qingdao refloated 

OOCL officials tell TradeWinds the 8,000-teu OOCL Qingdao (built 2004) is back on course after grounding and blocking all Suez Canal traffic today.

The mishap took place six miles south of Ismailiya. 

"The ship was refloated and is on its way to Southampton port," said Frankie Lau, OOCL's California-based marketing director for North America, citing company sources for his information. 

Lau does not know whether the vessel has cleared the canal yet. 

He adds that the company believes that wire services are accurate in saying that the incident was caused by weather. 

Press reports today have been identifying the ship as the 93,000-tonne, Hong Kong-flag Okal King Dor, described as a cargo ship. No vessel with a name very closely resembling Okal King Dor is found in standard reference databases including Clarkson’s Shipping Intelligence Network, Equasis and the most recent Hong Kong Marine Department list of registered vessels. 

Local officials speaking anonymously to news bureau AP had said the northbound vessel drifted at the wrong angle during a sandstorm earlier today and blocked all traffic going both ways.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here the details of *OOCL QINGDAO*:


http://absapps.eagle.org/unsecured/record/record_vesseldetailsprinparticular?Classno=04113343&Accesstype=PUBLIC&ReferrerApplication=PUBLIC


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ruud,

Nice one.. I was wondering (in passing) if you had any photos of the “Ockle Grate Britt On”




Tonga


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

And now in proper English,please!?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

OOCL Great Britain...


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Tonga,

There isn't a OOCL Great Britain, but there is a OOCL Britain,here you are:


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ruud,

Ah, 10/10 ... well done Sir.

And 12/10 for the photo, a really impressive one. Thankyou

All the best
Tonga


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

this is going back john rodgers ship victoria captain n.. fish.. discharge april 1st 1858 pay 66?19 p.in debt.. in honolulu.. whaling ship..all is true


----------



## sfmillsy (Jan 2, 2006)

This story reminds me of the pilot we had who had trouble with his port and starb'd.

Heading north out of the Bitter Lakes we were negotiating a bend which required us to turn to port.

Once he got to starb'd 20 I quickly prompted him with...STARB'D 20 ???????
to which he peplied...PORT,PORT,PORT in an agitated voice!

WE got round.

Regards Steve Mills


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

On the Crown or Realm not too sure which we were north bound and developed steering gear problems as the ship sheared from bank to bank the entry written up was hit bank Asian side ,and hit the bank African side this happened about six times,so they made us moor up and let the rest of the convoy by ,we then followed up last to the lakes,also remember seeing in the London Gazette many years ago a Greek with a section of the railway bridge north of the lakes on her deck after hitting it


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

On the P&O ships I sailed on we always had an engineer based in the steering gear while in transit and an electrician on the searchlight which was normally stored behind the companies badge on the stem for which he had a bottle of rum and a duffle coat issued.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Terrence,I cant follow your message,how about transmitting it again.
John


----------

